# Christmas card craft ideas needed



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a box of mostly Christmas cards I either need to throw away, find someone to donate them to or do something with them myself. Some of them have sentimental value so I'd really like to use them in some way. Does anyone have some craft ideas for Christmas cards? I have already made bookmarks and gift tags.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Shadowboxes. Tree ornaments (backed with wood or cardboard).


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

mmMMMM....yes, I agree with the ornaments. I've never seen a shadowbox made from christmas cards, but that sounds darn nice.

the ornaments...I used to cut out the santa, snowmen, whatever and then use hotglue to stick on lace or gold roping.....you can get real fancy. very victorian. 

could easily make a "garland" to hang on a mantle, or over a door jam. glue a paper hinge from one card to the next....that way you'd keep the card and the sentiment and the giver....and have a new piece of Christmas decoration!...or you could run a velvet or satin ribbon thru them to hang them...like, thread them onto a long piece of ribbon so you make a garland.

that could also work for inside door hanging. three or four card fronts hung on various lengths of ribbon or gold/silver cord...maybe with some bells. lace. STUFF!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I've taken cards and glue them to ready made vynil placemates (dollar store), then to protect them, covered them in clear contact paper. These are used for meals thru the season, and I get to see the memories those cards bring.

You could make your own placemates with vynil (faux leather) by the yard too. It's easy to cut out whatever shape you want, there is no finishing edges because it doesn't fray. Glue the cards to the backside,cover with clear contact paper, you have a two sided placemat.


.


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I like the idea of using them as decorations plus I found a few interesting ideas on the internet:

altered Christmas card book - I might do this with some cards from special friends and family - 
www.hgtv.com/hgtv/cr_occasions_december/article/0,1789,HGTV_3270_3313464,00.html

recycled Christmas cards - make new cards from old cards - http://www.mycraftbook.com/List.asp?subcategoryID=14

Hmmm, if I join the Countryside Families' Christmas card swap, I might just send out some creative recycled cards!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm not real creative but I save my favorite cards and use them on presents that I mail. Seems bows always get crushed so I glue the front of a card on the package, trying to coordinate colors, etc.

Patty


----------



## autumnbloom (Jan 28, 2007)

this is SUCH a fun way to reuse Christmas cards  i've done this in years past and plan to do it again. What's amazing too is that these are kid safe since they are not breakable and cant harm your kids if they get a hold of them! Plus they add such a unique look & texture to the tree  
http://www.allfreecrafts.com/christmas/card-ornaments.shtml


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

autumnbloom: great idea! you could string them into a garland, too  way cool


----------

